# Ollie the fluffy puppy!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I gotta tell ya, I'm exhausted! But wow he's cute and I can tell such a good temperament already. He had quite a busy day, probably a bit busier then it should have been for him and he wasn't phased by any of it! I didn't get the best of photos, he was not making it easy for me. 

Car ride home, he's showing me what he thinks of Southern California traffic.


















Go potty!









Figuring out stairs









He's just as tired as I am... For now, lol


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

YAY! Pictures! AW. Ollie is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

He is totally gorgeous


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

SO CUTE!!! :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you! He offsets his cuteness by being very loud, my neighbors are going to luff me.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Just introduce him to them, he'll steal their hearts too and then they won't mind so much


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow is he CUTE!! :wub: I was waiting for pics on the other thread, it didn't cross my mind to look here until just now. I thought we weren't going to get any tonight! Since you have a pup that lays down and sleeps  I'll be expecting more pics tomorrow!!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Very cute. How are the others adjusting to him?


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

Love looking at those pics Ollie's colouring is so much like Jenna's


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Gharrissc said:


> Very cute. How are the others adjusting to him?


The cats act like he's always been here, the two small dogs have accepted him but we're having issues with the golden. He growls, sometimes bares teeth and snapped once when the pup gets close. Then at other times tries to play with him, play bows and all. So right now just trying to keep them apart ATM. He seems to be guarding us, toys and a room at times so maybe he needs to go in a two week shut down. He's already on NILIF.


----------



## Jenna&Me (Sep 27, 2012)

It must be late or very early where you are now are you already suffering the lack of sleep lol


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Awww!! He reminds me of Bear when he was that age! I really miss fuzzy puppies!
I may come and steal him from you


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh man is he cute!!!! Love his name too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's SO cute!! I love his name as well


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

how stinkin cute is he, love that fluff ball


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> how stinkin cute is he, love that fluff ball


That was exactly what I was going to say. He is just TOO cute!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I keep having these adorable moments with him, now I'm thinking I need to carry a camera with me at all times, lol!


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Awwwww, He is so adorable !!!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I think the first two are frame worthy! I so badly want a DSLR!

His temperament has been amazing so far... Cars no problem, vacuum no problem, being a klutzy puppy and knocking things over loudly no problem! He took to playing tug right away and I am working on teaching him fetch. He seems to be already house broken and he's only been here 4 days. And he is a Velcro cutie sweetheart. :wub:



















And Ollie with the doodlebug Sam, they are getting along better everyday! You can tell that this is the section of the yard dedicated to the dogs, it is absolutely destroyed, lol.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I personally like the second picture of him.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So cute! :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie's grown a little bit, he's 11 weeks now and I'll have had him 3 weeks this Friday.  He starts puppy class on Sunday!









And this is the ID tag I got him LOL, not the best picture but its a little sheriff badge. 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG How DID I miss this thread? He's freaking adorable ... oh so dang cute!!!! I want I want ... NO, smack forehead, I don't!!!!

Enjoy the cuteness, what an absolute doll!


----------



## Mandy L. (Jun 12, 2012)

He is soo cute!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I completely and totally forgot about this thread! I will just update this thread with pictures from now on instead of making multiple threads and makes it easier for anyone who might want to see Ollie growing.  I'll be re-posting some pics here I already put up so I apologize to anyone who's already seen them!

Ollie about 3 months-ish old after his first swim in the Ocean!

Untitled (2012-12-24 23:55:38) by snowypony, on Flickr

Ollie at Balboa park in San Diego

Untitled (2012-12-19 22:18:05) by snowypony, on Flickr

Ollie making a mess of the kitchen floor after a rainy day!

Untitled (2012-12-13 23:11:23) by snowypony, on Flickr

Relaxin'

Untitled (2012-12-10 23:06:52) by snowypony, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Most recent pics!

Ollie at 17 weeks and his ears suddenly went up over the course of a few days. :wild: Though he's not so fluffy anymore. 


Untitled (2012-12-29 09:54:45) by snowypony, on Flickr


Untitled (2012-12-29 10:26:39) by snowypony, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh nom nom! Playing with his flirt pole he got for Christmas. 


Untitled (2013-01-01 07:58:40) by snowypony, on Flickr


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive said it before and ill say it again...very cute pup!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

4 1/2 months old - probably close to 45lbs now. This week in training we are learning focus and impulse control(leave it)


Untitled (2013-01-13 02:32:38) by snowypony, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-01-13 02:23:39) by snowypony, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-01-13 02:26:19) by snowypony, on Flickr

Untitled (2013-01-13 16:32:16) by snowypony, on Flickr


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he has the sweetest face


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> he has the sweetest face


It's a ruse, don't let it fool you


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

He's still pretty fluffy and still VERY Cute!! Thanks for the updated pictures.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I always love looking at Ollie pictures. He's probably the best looking puppy (other than Bear) that I have seen. He's really grown up since the first "Ollie Fluffy Puppy" pictures


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks guys!

He has grown a lot, I can barely remember him being a tiny little puffball now.  There's a dog at the park who's from the same breeder and he's like 95lbs(albeit he's a bit chunky and could stand to lose some) but I just can't imagine Ollie that big, lol! I'm thinking he'll have a similar coat length like Bear's who is also a very beautiful boy.


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

I really enjoy this thread  thanks for posting! Ollie is so adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Lovely pup :wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh my...this boy has the cutest facial expressions....is he trying to give me puppy fever?! lol


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Love the dirty nose picture! Too cute.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

He is a cutie pie! I can't wait to see how he looks as an adult, I hope he keeps a lot of his black but of course I'll still be madly in love with him if he doesn't.

Right now he's wearing my Aussie's harness(yeah I kept all his stuff), my Aussie was a big boy, can't believe it fits him! Sounds silly but Baron loved walks and car rides, it feels like I'm taking part of him with me that way.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Can never be enough pictures of ollie! I like them all :thumbup:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

*sniff* Where has my baby boy gone? 


Ollie - 5 weeks old by snowypony, on Flickr


Untitled (2013-01-21 02:13:10) by snowypony, on Flickr

He's teething right now(still no signs of a landshark!) so his ears have gone a bit floppy again, I think he's sporting a Wylie Coyote look.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

WOW he's getting big!!  Love that face! :wub: You're still waiting for him to be a landshark?!?!?!?


----------

